# Chondropplasty humeral head



## CGILLUM (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a CPT code for Chondroplasty of the humeral head?


----------



## trose45116 (Jul 4, 2008)

what is done arthroscopic if so then you would just us 29822 which is for limited debridement or 29823 if it was extensive debridement. hope this helps.


----------



## CGILLUM (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks. I had also thought that, but wanted to make sure there wasn't a code for it that I was missing.


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Jul 4, 2008)

*arthroplasty of humerus*

hi 
it is, i think 23470, or 23472 . 
dr sunil cpc-A


----------



## mbort (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Trose.  29822/29823 (if done arthroscopically)

drdadhichsunil......The codes you have listed are for a hemiarthroplasty and total arthroplasty, not chondroplasties, therefore not appropriate for the procedure in question.


----------

